# openssh_8.0p1 -  banner line contains invalid characters ?

## yoshi314

I am totally clueless as to what is going on here : 

```

ssh lxc-oracle.dc -v

OpenSSH_8.0p1-PKIXSSH-12.0, OpenSSL 1.1.0j  20 Nov 2018

kex_exchange_identification: banner line contains invalid characters

```

```

ssh lxc-oracle.dc -vvvv

OpenSSH_8.0p1-PKIXSSH-12.0, OpenSSL 1.1.0j  20 Nov 2018

debug1: Can't process default engine config file: No such file or directory

debug1: Reading configuration data /home/mkowalski/.ssh/config

debug1: /home/mkowalski/.ssh/config line 152: Applying options for *

debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config

debug2: hash dir '/home/mkowalski/.ssh/crt' added to x509 store

debug2: hash dir '/home/mkowalski/.ssh/crl' added to x509 revocation store

debug2: hash dir '/etc/ssh/ca/crt' added to x509 store

debug2: hash dir '/etc/ssh/ca/crl' added to x509 revocation store

debug1: ssh_set_validator: ignore responder url

debug2: resolving "lxc-oracle.dc" port 22

debug2: ssh_connect_direct

debug1: Connecting to lxc-oracle.dc [172.17.3.214] port 22.

debug1: Connection established.

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_rsa

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename/2=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_rsa.pub

debug3: X509_from_blob: can not read X.509 from memory BIO: 'error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:asn1_check_tlen:wrong tag'

debug3: key_from_blob(..., ...) ktype=ssh-rsa

debug1: identity file /home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_rsa type 0

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_rsa-cert

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename/2=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_rsa-cert.pub

debug1: identity file /home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_dsa

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename/2=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_dsa.pub

debug1: identity file /home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_dsa type -1

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_dsa-cert

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename/2=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_dsa-cert.pub

debug1: identity file /home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_dsa-cert type -1

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_ecdsa

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename/2=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_ecdsa.pub

debug3: X509_from_blob: can not read X.509 from memory BIO: 'error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:asn1_check_tlen:wrong tag'

debug3: key_from_blob(..., ...) ktype=ecdsa-sha2-nistp256

debug3: key_from_blob(..., ...) ktype/nid=ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 / 415

debug1: identity file /home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_ecdsa type 4

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_ecdsa-cert

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename/2=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_ecdsa-cert.pub

debug1: identity file /home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_ecdsa-cert type -1

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_ed25519

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename/2=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_ed25519.pub

debug1: identity file /home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_ed25519 type -1

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_ed25519-cert

debug3: sshkey_load_public() filename/2=/home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_ed25519-cert.pub

debug1: identity file /home/mkowalski/.ssh/id_ed25519-cert type -1

debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_8.0p1-PKIXSSH-12.0 PKIX[12.0]

kex_exchange_identification: banner line contains invalid characters

```

i am experiencing this when connecting to some debian installations that used to work just fine beforehand. Anyone has similar problem?

----------

## Ant P.

Looks like the remote server is rejecting your client version, but your version string is perfectly valid according to RFC4253 (which does not define "invalid characters"), so it's a bug on their end.

----------

